# [SOLVED] You can easily overclock CPU X to speed Y...



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I've read lately a few articles about CPUs and for example, one of them was talking about the Core 2 Duo E7200. There was something about new Intel processors being able to overclock easily. Like e.g. you can easily overclock the E7200 to the same speed as the E8400. Now from Tom's Hardware, a E7200 is about $120 and a E8400 is about $160, which seems like you could save $40 if you overclock.

That got me quite exited about overclocking. However, as I start reading guides it looks like the expenses of overclocking will surpass what whatever amount you can save by buying a cheaper CPU. E.g. better power supply, aftermarket cooling, risk of destroying your hardware, etc... I will not count in the time spent researching because there is the knowledge reward.

This prompts me to ask: is there actually any advantage to overclock in a practical consumer level? Should I just buy the more expensive CPU and be done with it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: You can easily overclock CPU X to speed Y...*

it really depends on your overall needs and goals of your system ..........


you are quite correct about the $$$$$$$ cost of overclocking in itself as not being worth the added expense up front ............

where overclocking shines is after you have had your system for awhile ....... say 6-months to a year ............. and you find your system lacks a wee bit of performance to handle applications you want to run .............. at this time ........... slap a better cooler on your rig and go grab an extra 800 to 1000 mhz cpu speed ............

as for the PSU .......... if have a PSU in your system that is soooo marginal you cant overclock with it .............. then you are wading in the mud to begin with ......... thats kinda like embarking on a 2,000 mile driving vacation with bald tires on the car !

but to answer your concerns ........... the E8400 is well worth the added $40.00 .......... 6-8 months from now you would have the oppurtunity to bump it up to 3.6 to 4.0 ghz ...... you can get to 3.6 ghz on the stock intel cpu cooler ........ even though I hate those things [email protected]#$%^*()_


overclockers are more computer hobbiest fellas than economicly motivated


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: You can easily overclock CPU X to speed Y...*

So, you are saying you can actually overclock them up to 33% of its original speed without actually getting more hardware? Well, that's something I should really look into.

By the way, I already plan to get a decent PSU overclock or not. Also, I can have my computer case always open, if that helps.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

So, you are saying you can actually overclock them up to 33% of its original speed without actually getting more hardware? 


thats correct ............... if you spec the machine correctly at the start !


----------

